# 1982 datsun 200Sx doesn't like to idle



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

I have an 1982 datsun 200sx.Its a fun car to drive,very nice handling-very light and nimble.

anyway, the car runs a bit rough.on the very first start up of the day it will start up and idle at 1500 rpm. then after that if you start it up or attempt to idle it you better have your foot close to gas because otherwise it will miss until it stalls if it tries to idle at about 800 or less.Sometimes it will idle at 1000 rpm but it is very rough-like V8 with huge cam rough.Also when/if it will idle on its own the car seems like its missing alot below 1300 rpm. above 1300 it will smooth out.

I replaced the cap,rotor, and the plugs (with new NGK's, 6's and 5's),ive given it a de carbonization treatment by letting it suck in a controlled amount of water to steam clean the combustion chambers.Plus I drive it pretty hard.I also advanced the timing by the adjustment range on the distributor. runs great and likes to rev up just doesn't like to idle worth a damn.

I could replace the wires but ive never had vehicles that were tempermental about which plug wires they like.Normally any old plug wire will do.I dunno maybe old datsuns are a bit tempermental..

anything I could check/clean/adjust before buyimg new wires?


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Check for vacuum leaks: spray carb cleaner along vacuum lines, etc, and listen for a change in idle speed. Also check fuel pressure (replace filter if you haven't and check pump).

Has it done this through more than one tank? If not could be bad gas.


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

It is fuel injected BTW. it has done this sense I bought It with a blown clutch about a month ago.

I tried spraying water on all the vaccuum lines but the engine idles so rough I couldn't tell any difference.Found some vaccum lines that's ends were splitting so I replaced those but it no difference.

The engine likes to rev, and it likes lotts of throttle, so I can't see how a fuel filter would cause a bad idle.Every fuel filter ive replaced would kill the mid and top end but then it would idle like nothing was wrong.I have the exact opposite problem.

I suppose I can go over the vaccuum lines with some wd-40 or something and see if I get any change.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try spraying carb cleaner around the intake manifold runners where they meet the cylinder head. NAP-Z engines had some issues with intake gaskets deterorating and creating vacuum leaks and causing poor idlling. If you replace the ignition wires, stick with NGK or genuine Nissan parts. Aftermarket ignition parts don't seem to hold up on these dual-bank ignition systems.


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

Fixed it.

one of the rubber intake bellows had a crack in it after the metering plate.Forunatly it was in a place that I could wrap a bunch of electrical tape around it to seal it.


----------

